# Frogs & Toads > Mantella & Other Mantellidae > Beginner Discussion >  Brown mantellas and clown tree frogs

## johnboy298

Can these be mixed in a 30 gal. long terrarium?

----------


## Strider18

Hello  and welcome to frog forum! Almost everyone on this forum including me suggest not mixing species as they may fight over food and/or even kill eachother. The only way that you might be able to mix 2 species in the same tank, is to divide the tank or get a WAY bigger tank then what you have. I hope this helps!

----------



----------


## Heather

Yes, Strider18 is right. Unless you have a 200gallon sized tank or more with separate species housing areas, placing two different species together in a smaller proximity will cause both species stress. Stress can lead to decreased ability to fight opportunistic infections. They'll often stop eating.

Best thing to do? Two tanks  :Wink: .

----------

